# Where in Sacramento is best to pick up Lyft Rides?



## Ben105

I almost never get Lyft rides in the Sac area on Fri/Sat nights. It says we're in prime time and I'm in the pink and away from other drivers, but no pings. I suspect that Lyft is just not that popular where I am (North Sac). Even when I'm in downtown, I don't get very many Lyft pings. I can sit on Lyft for an hour without a ping while driving for Uber. 

Any ideas where in Sac Lyft is more popular?

Thanks!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Scott Benedict said:


> I almost never get Lyft rides in the Sac area on Fri/Sat nights. It says we're in prime time and I'm in the pink and away from other drivers, but no pings. I suspect that Lyft is just not that popular where I am (North Sac). Even when I'm in downtown, I don't get very many Lyft pings. I can sit on Lyft for an hour without a ping while driving for Uber.
> 
> Any ideas where in Sac Lyft is more popular?
> 
> Thanks!


No one in their right mind is going to give you that valuable information for free dude since it cuts into their own profits. One thing to keep in mind. If there are lots of cars in a certain area it means they know something you don't.


----------



## Ben105

I'm not asking for specifics, but many Lyft pax say they have to wait along time to get a ride. I'm just trying to figure out if there ARE areas to pick up Lyft customers regularly, OR if Lyft is just not as much used in my area yet. I know that about 15 miles north of me, there is Uber and not Lyft. It may be that not many people know about Lyft in my area. I'm just checking.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Ok....here is my straight forward advice to get good at getting fares.....first....look at the pax app and pay attention to where you see cars frequently disapperaring and reappearing...those are probably areas that pax are in. Second...Lyft is really popular with the LGBT community....any areas where they congregate will be an area where you can get rides. Third....Look into being a Lyft ambassador....log in to the website from a computer and search for ambassador....the program has groups of people going out and signing up riders....not only do you have the opportunity to make a passenger referral fee from each person you sign up but I believe Lyft gives you an hourly rate as well. Here in the bay area Amabassadors can be seen every time there is a concert at the paramount theater Friday and Saturday nights. 

The main thing is to get the word out in Sacto about Lyft...order cards from VistaPrint and start passing them out. Most people say what is Lyft? I say its Uber if it had a soul


----------



## Ben105

LOL. I knew about that advice, but I appreciate it. I didn't know about the ambassador program. The problem with watching the Lyft app is that I see 2 or 3 cars, but none disappearing which is making me think we need to get the word out more.

Thank you!


----------



## RedDragonQueen

I started out in Carmichael last night, got a call to North Highlands, then to Citrus Heights, then to Folsom twice, then to Loomis. I don't know. I just wait for the Pings and see where they take me. Good luck!


----------



## Allen Coronel

Just be patient usually it take time and sometimes they ping you left and right. I think Elk Grove Lyft is popular than Uber...


----------



## Ben105

Thanks! I got a lot of lyft pings today, but at night on a Friday and Saturday, starting at 8p until about 2, I don't get many at all. I end up having to turn it off between midnight and 2 because of all of the uber pings.


----------



## Ben105

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Just post your mailing address, so that every Lyft driver in your market can happily mail you $5 for doing absolutely nothing.


You don't have to be an ass.

I wasn't asking for secrets or specifically where people sit to wait for rides. My question was more about the popularity of Lyft in the Sacto area and if others are seeing the same thing that I am, that Lyft is less popular than Uber here. In most areas, Lyft is less popular (marketshare) than Uber, but even in those places, pings are frequent. Not so much in my neck of the woods and wondered if it was like that everywhere in Sac.


----------



## Ben105

Again, you're reading more into it than what was intended. I do watch the trends and what I'm noticing is that Lyft is much less in demand in the Sac area. You're in Denver and it may be different and Lyft may be lucrative in your area. It's not here and I'm NOT trying to find peoples secret places. I was just wondering if anyone else was noticing the same thing. I'm no trying to steal someone's ride. I look at the pax app and notice where the hot zones are. I watch the Lyft cars on the map and they're NOT disappearing. I've tried various neighborhoods and all the same. So you think you're being helpful, sarcastic, funny? But you're just being an ass and reading more into what I wrote than is actually there. Plus, I can't "steal" your Lyft rides; I'm in CA and you're in CO.


----------



## uberxreallysux

Google for concerts and events. Go to bars for last call for alcohol. Stage at major hotels. It's a learning curve. Pay close attention to surge times.


----------



## tressa

I usually start in elk grove and rides take me to mid town most of the night I don't mind giving info there is no need to be rude or unwilling to give a new driver some tips. There are plenty of people getting rides these days.


----------



## Adieu

tressa said:


> I usually start in elk grove and rides take me to mid town most of the night I don't mind giving info there is no need to be rude or unwilling to give a new driver some tips. There are plenty of people getting rides these days.


Its 2018

Everybody's ordering tons of rides.... just generally NOT anything you would actually want to accept and drive at that price point


----------

